

Ask HN: Would you read a blog that focuses on revenue models? - marcamillion

I am thinking of launching a blog that focuses on revenue models for tech startups.<p>When we profile a startup, the overarching theme will be how they make money - and if possible suggestions/ideas on how they can make additional revenue.<p>It will also have articles/tools tailored/focused on helping tech entrepreneurs get to revenue generation as quickly as possible.<p>Tear down the obstacles in the way, etc.<p>Is that something that would be of interest ?<p>P.S. This post also contributed to inspiration: http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/79435/what-is-stack-overflows-business-model
======
slysf
This is great! I'd love to see a variety of startups profiled, it seems like
the bulk of the press out there is focused on web services when there are
probably tons of great lessons to learn from companies dealing with physical
products or boxed software.

~~~
marcamillion
Love this idea...keep them coming.

~~~
slysf
A common format for most profiles would be interesting to explore.. When you
look at a hardware review or game review you almost always see things like
"setup" "performance" "pricing" etc. Key information like initial round size,
conservative/aggressive growth, exit strategy (ipo? acquisition? billion
dollar private co?) Might help readers choose which profiles are going to be
interesting to them. I'm sure there's plenty of other variables that are
common to most startups that could fall into this sort of sidebar type info.

------
WillyF
This is a fabulous idea. I was actually thinking of something similar a week
or two ago when there were a few posts about TechCrunch alternatives. I meant
to offer up the idea in a thread, but don't think that I ever did.

If you did it right, the content would be extremely valuable... and probably
pretty easy to monetize.

~~~
marcamillion
Would love to hear more of your ideas WillyF.

Care to share some of the things that you thought about ? Possible post ideas,
section ideas, etc. ?

Oh...and don't forget monetization strategies - aside from ads (which is a
given - not too much, but enough to be monetizable).

------
macheleon
If you can think of them, I'd like to see possible pitfalls mentioned along
with the ideas for more revenue - a particular startup may have avoided them,
but if someone else wanted to try a similar strategy they might not think of
them.

~~~
marcamillion
Possible pitfalls, in terms of revenue models or in terms of startup strategy
?

Can you explain this a little more? I am intrigued.

~~~
macheleon
Could be anything .. something outsiders or competitors could have exploited,
things to watch and plan for, basically anything that could hinder the best
possible performance. Like you see in, as one example, resume writing articles
- "don't do this". When I think of something specific I'll post it :D

~~~
marcamillion
I like where you are doing. Want something specific and tangible though....but
I definitely like where you are going :)

------
us
Assuming it's done correctly, I think it'd be useful for many to explore other
ways to monetize their business that they may not think of.

~~~
marcamillion
Actually...the more I think about it...the more I think you might be on to
something.

Perhaps we can create a culture of improving monetization - so all the
comments have to be constructive (i.e. helping the entrepreneurs improve their
monetization) or they will be deleted.

Thanks for sparking that :)

------
jmartin
I think it's a great idea. I'm fascinated by business models. I would love to
help or contribute in anyway.

------
parka
That would be extremely valuable. The newspaper industry will need this.

